# Lumia 640 ffu on Lumia 830



## lordkiller347 (Dec 4, 2015)

I read somewhere that firmware for a specific Lumia will work on other Lumia phones that have the same CPU.
Would I be able to flash a Lumia 640 ffu to a Lumia 830?


----------



## BakedOnSomeSour (Dec 4, 2015)

I would advise you not to do that. Even if a device uses the same CPU you risk bricking your phone. I don't see how there would be any kind of benefit either. Both phones run the same software.


----------



## lordkiller347 (Dec 4, 2015)

How severe would the brick be? would I still be able to enter flash mode by holding power and volume up?


----------



## BakedOnSomeSour (Dec 4, 2015)

I don't even think this is possible. Your phone would check the FFU and find it to be incompatible. It wouldn't allow the process to continue any further.


----------



## lordkiller347 (Dec 4, 2015)

I want to flash windows 10 mobile build 10240 which has astoria to my Lumia 830 but there are only ffu files available for the 930, 640 and 640xl


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 4, 2015)

If you talk about this kind of things, it is not question to flash an ROM (FFU file) of an Lumia device that is different but that use the same CPU that your Lumia device. It is question to extracting only the SBL3 partition of an Engineering ROM from an Lumia device that uses the same CPU that the Lumia device that you have, for activate the Mass Storage mode.

So, no, you can't.


----------



## BakedOnSomeSour (Dec 4, 2015)

Trust me man. Astoria isnt worth messing with your phone.


----------

